# Faegoria 2013 - Ghosts and Shadows



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Say goodbye to classical reality. Because our logic collapses on the sub-atomic level, into ghosts... and shadows...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

More pictures of course can be found over at http://faegoria.com


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that last shot the prop you were working on for your daughter? It looks way cool

Just a gorgeous set up with the added bonus of a perfect haunting tree. Your creatures are beautiful and surreal.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really beautiful, in a creepy way! Your lighting is stunning and truly sets the mood. Love this!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm really proud of this year's setup. And while the ToT turnout was a little lower than the year before (due to the rain) we did pick up a few kids from other neighborhoods so word is starting to spread (not to mention my daughter has been bragging at school). 

2013 launches the beginning of an interconnected series of themes over the course of the next several years. I still need to nail down a lot of the mythology details as they pertain to the realm of Faegoria. But loosely speaking we're following the story of Lord Nyarladaeus The Pale King (that would be me). After committing horrible atrocities the people of the kingdom revolted, removed his eyes, and buried him alive in the depths of the Dol Vholar catacombs. Centuries later a small but unfortunate band of grave robbers disturbed his tomb. Now he stalks the lands seeking out powerful relics lost within the ancient crypts of the tomb kings. Each year of the haunt will see a different tomb king crypt represented by a differing themes.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love it! Very scary!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Such awesome and unique creatures/props! Very, very well done!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic TM!
I love all of your unique props. The display and lighting is fantastic!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for all the great comments. The UV paint was a lot of fun to work with and the payoff was well worth it. Get a nice long look at it though as this is most likely the only time you'll see it. Next year will be something entirely different as Lord Nyarladaeus travels to southern Faegoria in search of the next relic.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful haunt.....well done!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

that was just awesome, love the lighting, and I really love all the ghosts


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks great! I really like your tree lanterns as well as your lighting. It's a wonderful display.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow!!!! Love your display. The lighting and props are spot on!!!!!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic job. On every level.


----------

